# Distilled water and pacman frog



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

I am thinking of getting the ZooMed Repti fogger to mist my frogs enclosure. The system requires the use of Distilled water.

Is distilled water ok to use for pacman frogs?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's fine to use in the fogger, but not for the frog to sit in.


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

Ron Magpie said:


> It's fine to use in the fogger, but not for the frog to sit in.



Ok, my frog doesn't use his water bowl much, but I wont put it in there. However isn't he absorbing most of his water from the substrate? The substrate will be damp from the fogger, so isn't he still absorbing the distilled water??

Or when I setup the substrate I should use normal de chlorinated water to get it all damp, then only up keep it with the fogger using distilled water??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sajuuk khar said:


> Ok, my frog doesn't use his water bowl much, but I wont put it in there. However isn't he absorbing most of his water from the substrate? The substrate will be damp from the fogger, so isn't he still absorbing the distilled water??
> 
> Or when I setup the substrate I should use normal de chlorinated water to get it all damp, then only up keep it with the fogger using distilled water??


Once the water has been in the substrate, it won't be distilled anymore- it will have dissolved salts and minerals from it. You might as well use the normal water for dampening- you'll just be wasting distilled that you could use later in the fogger.


----------



## Sajuuk khar (Aug 19, 2015)

Ron Magpie said:


> Once the water has been in the substrate, it won't be distilled anymore- it will have dissolved salts and minerals from it. You might as well use the normal water for dampening- you'll just be wasting distilled that you could use later in the fogger.


 
Should I be adding any de chlorinating agents to the distilled water like I do to the tap water??


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Distilled water is pure water, it has no chlorine so does not need anything adding. It is used in foggers to increase the life of the fogger. Hard water and dissolved salts can cause problems with the fogger membrane. That said I live in an area with fairly hard water and have been using tap water in a home made fogger for over 12 months without problems or any sign of mineral build up. 
Distilled water isn't toxic, as such, to amphibians, but mineral movement through amphibian skin is very complex, different species at different times of the year have been shown to take in or excrete/lose various ions through the skin. BUT with the amphibian* in* distilled water there is only one way the minerals can move, out of the animal.


----------

